# Plesk auf SuSe 9.3 Prof.



## kevkev (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe bei strato einen Root Server, auf dem (zurzeit) schon ein Webinterface zur Serverkonfiguration vorhanden ist.
Doch dieses hat kaum Möglichkeiten, User schwer anzulegen, fehler, etc..

Nun möchte Ich darauf Plesk installieren, doch dazu habe Ich ein paar Fragen:

Zurzeit funktioniert bei der Installation von Plesk ein paar Dinge nicht.
Plesk (Autoinstallation) meckert rum, das ein paar Programme falsch sind, oder andere Versionen hat. das kann warscheinlich daran liegen, das ja schon ein Interface installiert ist.
Ich werde nun SuSe neu Installieren, aber ohne dieses Interface. Also praktisch ne frische Installation.

1.) Sollte ich direkt nach der Installtion, ein komplettes Update machen, oder reicht es, wenn Plesk die Programme atualisiert?

2.) Unter welchem Benutzer sollte Ich Plesk installieren? Ich denke mal unter Root, weil bei nem anderem Nutzer wohl die rechte fehlen.

3.) wohin mit der Autoinstallationsdatei? im Home Verzeichnis des Roots lassen?

Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps, vorauf Ich achten sollte?

danke

gruß kevin


----------



## space24 (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi
1.In plesk gibt es eine funktion die Update heist.Da muste nur draufklicken und die updats auswälen.
2.Jup unter Root.
3.Ins Standart Verzeichniss /root/psa


Welchen Server hast du von Strato weil nicht bei allen eine plesk lizens dabei ist und wenn du eine dabei hast dann kanst du es im Strato Kundenlogin automatisch instalieren lassen.
Wenn du keine Lizens dabei hast must du dir eine mieten oder kaufen hab meine mir hier gemietet. klick

MFG Space24

UPS BEITRAG IST JA SCHON ALT SORRY


----------



## kevkev (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Macht nix, habs zwar schon geschafft, aber für Leute wie mich, die nun danach kommen fragen eventuell nicht mehr !

gruß kevin


----------

